# Last ones before a break



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Getting ready to go to NC to see the grandson, so I figured this would be a good time to redo my bed, add The dustmop and separate vacuum, clean up all the accumulated chips and dust, and generally get a little bit organized. Orders are all filled and nothing really happening til Mother's and Father's day. I got all the parts. Just have to get my butt in gear and do it!





























Can even add a name










HJ


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Excellent work John - like them a lot


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Very nice John!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

John..
that's some excellent work...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great John.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Awesomeness as always


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

first class pieces John. enjoy the Grand kiddo.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice John.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Honest, John, that's really nice!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Excellent work! I saw a sticker on the back of a truck- If you bought it, a truck brought it!
Have a good trip to NC. I lived there and miss the fresh seafood.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Plus 1 one on each of what everybody said. Awesome!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Have fun and keep an eye on the weather. I hear they expect some cold weather by Wednesday.

Heading to Indiana myself this weekend. 

Be safe and thanks for sharing your beautiful work.

Makes me want a new tool for the future shop.:wink:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done as always John. Enjoy your trip and time with your Grandson.


----------

